# DECA and wireless



## mjreaves53 (Jul 7, 2009)

I just recently had DECA installed on my system. Because of lack of ease of availability of my internet connection I did not have the DECA internet option installed. I use wireless for the two DVRs I have for On Demand. 

Yesterday I had to reset my DVRs and when I did the DVRs used the wireless for the Whole Home. Needless to say when trying to view a show from another DVR it stuttered and jumped. When I disconnected the wireless to one DVR and did another restart all was fine.

Is there any way to tell the system to use the DECA for the Whole Home and wireless for only On Demand?

Thanks in advance for suggestions and comments,


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

No, it's one or the other.


----------



## mjreaves53 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have determined that using wireless on only one of the DVRs will not allow the other DVR to use On Demand. Is there anyway I can use my wireless gaming adapter to supply the internet for the Whole Home instillation?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Do you have both a wireless adapter AND a DECA adapter hooked up to each DVR? If so that's incorrect and why you are experiencing a problem...

You should only have a DECA adapter on each unit, except your HR24 since it's built in. Then an extra DECA that only hooks into your local network.


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

mjreaves53 said:


> I have determined that using wireless on only one of the DVRs will not allow the other DVR to use On Demand. Is there anyway I can use my wireless gaming adapter to supply the internet for the Whole Home instillation?


No. You cannot use DECA and the ethernet port on a DVR/receiver at the same time. Using ethernet disables the built in DECA on H/HR24s. You need the Broadband DECA (Internet Connection Kit). If you don't have a coax run near your router, split the coax at one of your DVRs and connect the DECA to your wireless gaming adapter. It should already be configured to connect to your router.


----------



## mjreaves53 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks,

Exactly which coax did I need to split and which cable connects where? I have not fully grasped the wiring for this type of system yet?

Thanks,


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

mjreaves53 said:


> Exactly which coax did I need to split and which cable connects where? I have not fully grasped the wiring for this type of system yet?


Check out this thread


----------



## mjreaves53 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can I connect my wireless game adapter to one ethernet port on the HR21-700 and the DECA to the other port?

Thanks,


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mjreaves53 said:


> Can I connect my wireless game adapter to one ethernet port on the HR21-700 and the DECA to the other port?
> 
> Thanks,


No, you can't have both Ethernet and DECA hooked up at the same time.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

jpitlick said:


> No. You cannot use DECA and the ethernet port on a DVR/receiver at the same time. Using ethernet disables the built in DECA on H/HR24s. You need the Broadband DECA (Internet Connection Kit). If you don't have a coax run near your router, split the coax at one of your DVRs and connect the DECA to your wireless gaming adapter. It should already be configured to connect to your router.


One quick note, the splitter must have a green lable to work properly.

J C


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jcwest said:


> One quick note, the splitter must have a green lable to work properly.
> 
> J C


Not must, but should.


----------



## mjreaves53 (Jul 7, 2009)

Another question just came to mind. Do the non DVR HD receiver need ethernet? Is the video input to the non DVR HD receivers through the coax or the ethernet?

Thanks,


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

mjreaves53 said:


> Another question just came to mind. Do the non DVR HD receiver need ethernet? Is the video input to the non DVR HD receivers through the coax or the ethernet?
> 
> Thanks,


H21 and H23 need cables between their ethernet port and their DECA. H24 has the DECA build in and only needs coax. Video input is always from the coax.


----------



## mjreaves53 (Jul 7, 2009)

Will Whole Home work on the HR21-700 with DECA connected, but without the ethernet connected?

Thanks,


----------



## jpitlick (Apr 19, 2007)

mjreaves53 said:


> Will Whole Home work on the HR21-700 with DECA connected, but without the ethernet connected?
> 
> Thanks,


The short answer is "No". You have to have ethernet connected between the HR21 and its DECA. The connection goes from the coax wall plate to the DECA. Then, DECA ethernet port to HR21 and DECA Coax to HR21 Sat 1 in. Do not connect the HR21's ethernet port to anything else.


----------



## mjreaves53 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know what I need to do. I will have to wait till Sat as I am out of town this week. One last question. Does each receiver get a separate IP address?

Thanks,


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes. If you have a connection from DECA to your router, they will get the IP address via DHCP. If not, they will use default 169.x.x.x addresses and MRV will still work. You could manually assign addresses, but that normally isn't required.


----------



## mjreaves53 (Jul 7, 2009)

I did not have Internet Broadband kit installed because there was not an easy access to the internet. I have a wireless game adapter connect to my HR21-700 and a DECA connected to the other ethernet port. I can connect my HR24-500 to the internet and VOD through this connection with no problem. My other two HR21-100 receivers will connect to the internet as well. How is this possible?

Thanks,


----------

